# Blood / urine work question?



## Goibniu (20 Jan 2009)

I have already done a quick search under blood work and didnt find what i was looking for. the question i have concerns what they test for. i realize the biggest part of the blood/urine test is to check on the over all condition of the recruit, medically speaking. do they check for any weight loss supliments or anything else you might find in a GNC store ???


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2009)

Ummmmm!   In your quick search, did you read any of the discussion as to what they test for?   I didn' t come to the conclusion that you bothered to read this subject.


----------



## Goibniu (20 Jan 2009)

ummmmmmm.... ya actually i did read it and that post is all about blood in urine, so guy trying to get his buddy to pass the drug test and some mumbo jumbo about excatlly what a urinalisis is ... but didnt come across anything related to wether or not the forces allow or have a problem with weight loss suppliments.


----------



## medicineman (20 Jan 2009)

If you're that worried about what's going to be found, perhaps you should reconsider what you're using and why?  

My 2 cents worth.

As an addendum, I don't tend to publicly divulge what we test for with recruits until we actually order them - just a little funny that way.


MM


----------



## Goibniu (21 Jan 2009)

well im not overly worried...i havent taken anything yet and id just really appreciate some actual anwsers to my concerns, you know since thats what this site is supposed to be for, helping people with the questions.


----------



## Lil_T (21 Jan 2009)

without giving anything away... I wasn't req'd to have blood drawn.  they have a dip test with some squares on the stick.  no idea what they're for, just know mine came up clear/ no change.  you'll be interviewed re: meds/ rec drugs/ supplements.


----------



## RubberTree (21 Jan 2009)

The answer is no and no...although apparently some bulking up supplements can cause your urine to contain proteins...which is tested for.
See how simple that was? Jeez, you'd think the guy asked about top secret documents.


----------



## EuroCanuck (21 Jan 2009)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> The answer is no and no...although apparently some bulking up supplements can cause your urine to contain proteins...which is tested for.
> See how simple that was? Jeez, you'd think the guy asked about top secret documents.



What is proteinuria?     I had that (didn't take any supplements, no) and had to get all my blood sugar/sodium/blahblahblah checked out too with more blood tests... There was also 2 other? 'diseases' listed I think they check for...


----------



## Goibniu (21 Jan 2009)

well specifically i bought a bottle of that hydroxy cut.... not extactly sure whats in it tho .... any body around here get turned down for it ??


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jan 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> well specifically i bought a bottle of that hydroxy cut.... not extactly sure whats in it tho .... any body around here get turned down for it ??



Get turned down for it??

Why take this crap in the first place?

The good way of being fit is eat responsibly and exercise at least 3 times a week. I don't buy any other excuse PERIOD.

Its a pi$$ test and a basic one at that, you should have nothing to hide or worry about, however all this concern to me sends off alarm bells.

OWDU


----------

